# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Is this real deca!!! Another one to the row...

## NX402

Can u guys tell me if this is real. Hope the pics are ok.
thanks guys

----------


## Seajackal

Crimps look good, but I would like to see better pics of the blue square where
is writen Nandrolone Decanoate and the batch#/exp date to be sure.

----------


## wuboy25

Yep, better pics showing the front writings and the exp date. Then we'll be able to give you an answer.

----------


## SnaX

I blew up the photo and tried to make it a bit sharper for you guys.
The E looks good to me. Note it looks similar to the one below it, so whether or not it's supposed to look like that,i'm not sure. It's up to you guys now.  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

From this pic it looks good to go!

----------


## NX402

thanks sea for the help!!!

----------


## Seajackal

No problem bro!

----------


## Geodogg

not sure about the top. i have the same and the top is different.

this pic might help.

----------


## Geodogg

check this thread

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=206090

----------

